# Canon Marks the 25th Anniversary of the EOS-1 Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/06/canon-marks-the-25th-anniversary-of-the-eos-1-camera/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/06/canon-marks-the-25th-anniversary-of-the-eos-1-camera/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><span style="color: #222222;">TOKYO, June 10, 2014—Canon Inc. today commemorated the 25th anniversary of the EOS-1 series, the flagship-model lineup of the Company’s EOS series of interchangeable-lens cameras, which debuted in 1989.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">In 1987, Canon launched EOS, the world’s first AF (autofocus) single-lens reflex camera to employ a fully electronic mount system, using electrical signals to control such functions as autofocusing and aperture adjustment. Two years later, in 1989, the Company introduced the top-of-the-line professional-model EOS-1. Created to satisfy the advanced demands of professional photographers, the camera marked the inaugural model of Canon’s EOS-1 series. Based on the EOS concept of delivering automated performance in accordance with the will of the user, the EOS-1 featured cutting-edge technologies, class-leading levels of performance, high durability, robustness and reliability.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">In 1994, as a growing number of professional photographers were making use of the autofocusing capabilities offered by cameras, Canon launched the EOS-1N, featuring an increased number of focusing points and increased predictive focusing when tracking moving subjects. Additionally, in 2000, the Company introduced the EOS-1V, equipped with 45-point high-density Area AF, which contributed to high-speed predictive AF of up to 9 frames per second. In this way, Canon has consistently launched flagship-model SLR cameras designed to satisfy the demands of professionals in step with the changing times.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Upon entering the digital era, Canon launched its first flagship-model professional digital SLR camera—the EOS-1D—in 2001, followed in 2002 by the EOS-1Ds, equipped with a full-frame 35mm sensor. Since then, the Company has reinforced its product lineup through efforts targeting enhanced image quality and continuous shooting performance.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">In June 2012, Canon released the EOS-1D X, its latest flagship pro-model digital SLR camera, marking the EOS-1 series’ 13th model since the launch of the original EOS-1. The 1D X has garnered strong acclaim from professionals working in a wide range of fields, from photojournalism and sports coverage to commercial and nature photography.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Through the introduction of its powerful flagship-model EOS-1 series, incorporating cutting-edge technologies, and the expansion of these technologies and the functions they make possible, even to entry-level models, Canon continues aiming to enhance the value of its product lineup. In addition to its robust camera lineup, Canon contributes to developing the culture of photographic and video imaging though its efforts to fulfill the diverse needs of users.</span></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS-1D X Body: <a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2&pub=5574981434&toolid=10001&campid=5337241362&customid=&icep_item=301209507748&ipn=psmain&icep_vectorid=229466&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg" target="_blank">$4999 ebay</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">$6799 B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## mrzero (Jun 10, 2014)

*Canon EOS-1 Body:* $109 ebay (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-1-35mm-Film-Camera-Body-/371064015335?pt=Film_Cameras&hash=item56652389e7")


----------



## danski0224 (Jun 10, 2014)

I like my 1D


----------



## pedro (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, regarding this anniversary Canon might be good for a nice FF surprise like an 1DXs? Don't know.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 10, 2014)

pedro said:


> Well, regarding this anniversary Canon might be good for a nice FF surprise like an 1DXs? Don't know.


Or firmware update 3 unlocking dual pixel on the 1D X


----------



## Steve Todd (Jun 10, 2014)

I've owned several of the EOS-1 series of cameras, starting in 1989 with the first version of the "1", I upgraded to the 1n in '94, and the 1V in '96. I still have two of the 1V bodies and the 1n, they have served me well and occasionally get some Fujichrome, Provia, 100F run through them. What is sad, is that I still have half a brick of Kodachrome 64 in my freezer! I guess I'll keep it until it has some collector value? Ha! 

I waited to go digital until the 5D was released. Two years later, I purchased a 5DII, followed shortly by a couple of 1D4 bodies. Since November of 2012, I have used my 1DX almost exclusively. However, I will also grab my 1D4 if I'm going to shoot wildlife and want the 1.3 crop factor.

I couldn't be happier with the EOS-1 series of cameras, although it's hard to believe it's been 25 years since I bought my first one! 

It will be interesting (and probably expensive for me!) to see what features/specifications the next version will have!


----------



## Besisika (Jun 10, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > Well, regarding this anniversary Canon might be good for a nice FF surprise like an 1DXs? Don't know.
> ...


+1 for dual pixel


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 10, 2014)

Steve Todd said:


> I've owned several of the EOS-1 series of cameras, starting in 1989 with the first version of the "1", I upgraded to the 1n in '94, and the 1V in '96. I still have two of the 1V bodies and the 1n, they have served me well and occasionally get some Fujichrome, Provia, 100F run through them. What is sad, is that I still have half a brick of Kodachrome 64 in my freezer! I guess I'll keep it until it has some collector value? Ha!
> 
> I waited to go digital until the 5D was released. Two years later, I purchased a 5DII, followed shortly by a couple of 1D4 bodies. Since November of 2012, I have used my 1DX almost exclusively. However, I will also grab my 1D4 if I'm going to shoot wildlife and want the 1.3 crop factor.
> 
> ...


I'm still a 1D (X) newbie - just about 3 months now - but it would seem that you've been a Canon user as long as I have been alive, having been born in the year mentioned under your name ;D


----------



## KAS (Jun 10, 2014)

Does this mean they're now shipping?


----------



## Steve Todd (Jun 10, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Steve Todd said:
> 
> 
> > I've owned several of the EOS-1 series of cameras, starting in 1989 with the first version of the "1", I upgraded to the 1n in '94, and the 1V in '96. I still have two of the 1V bodies and the 1n, they have served me well and occasionally get some Fujichrome, Provia, 100F run through them. What is sad, is that I still have half a brick of Kodachrome 64 in my freezer! I guess I'll keep it until it has some collector value? Ha!
> ...



Hey Mackguyver, thanks for making me feel old! Only kidding, I'm fully enjoying my "Golden Years!"
Hope you are fully enjoying your 1DX! I keep being amazed on how Canon continues to improve upon an already good thing! 

Although I've studied all the guides and manual for the camera, I try to learn new methods/settings for the 1DX whenever I can. I have found the Canon Professional Network (eu) to be a great resource for finding helpful tips and tricks for the 1DX and most all of my Canon gear. Here's a link to their site in case you don't already have it:
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/index.do

Enjoy!
Steve


----------



## Lightmaster (Jun 11, 2014)

boring.. if i would be the canon boss i had an announcement ready for such a date.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 11, 2014)

Steve Todd said:


> Hey Mackguyver, thanks for making me feel old! Only kidding, I'm fully enjoying my "Golden Years!"
> Hope you are fully enjoying your 1DX! I keep being amazed on how Canon continues to improve upon an already good thing!
> 
> Although I've studied all the guides and manual for the camera, I try to learn new methods/settings for the 1DX whenever I can. I have found the Canon Professional Network (eu) to be a great resource for finding helpful tips and tricks for the 1DX and most all of my Canon gear. Here's a link to their site in case you don't already have it:
> ...


Steve, thanks for the link - I am familiar with it, but others may not be so I'm glad you posted it. I am loving my 1D X and try to dig into the tips & tricks. The most recent one I learned was the LiveView modes. I always found it frustrating that I couldn't trigger my studio lights when using LiveView and now I know that I just need to set Silent LV shooting to Disabled. It's in the manual, but it wasn't annoying enough for me to look it up. Seeing it on their site was nice and makes shooting stuff just a little easier.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 11, 2014)

they should celebrate by releasing a 1Dx model without the integrated grip. like the great old 1V.
ah a guy can dream cant he? 

i think it would be a big seller


----------

